# Выбор аккордеона для 1-го класса музыкальной школы



## maximannn (11 Окт 2010)

Сын 8 лет пошел в 1 класс музыкальной школы. Нужно покупать аккордеон. Преподаватель советует для начала ГДР 3/4. Пока взяли у знакомых, но надо скоро возвращать. Сам я от музыки далек, конструктор. Дал объявление на avito.ru.: "куплю аккордеон 3/4 в отличном состоянии". Результаты (в тыс. руб.): Weltmeister Stella - 7-8 (5 предложений, дороже 10 даже не рассматривал), Weltmeister Caprice - 16-18 (3 предложения), Weltmeister Serino - 8 (1 предложение), Weltmeister Seperato standart - 9 (1 предложение). Все инструменты в отличном состоянии (со слов хозяев), смотрел только фото, на первый взгляд видимых изъянов ни у одного нет, все как новые.
Возникли вопросы: 1) В какой приблизительно хронологии в ГДР выпускались эти марки, то есть какая свежее? На сайте производителя информации не нашел. Документов, предполагаю, ни у одного нет, хозяева утверждают, что их инструментам лет 10-15 и на мой хохот обижаются;
2) Почему Caprice дороже? Если только потому, что моложе, значит ли это, что мех у аккордеонов из ГДР с годами теряет свои качества? А может быть что-то еще со временем портится? Мастика сохнет или деки ведет?
3) Какой вариант выбрать и почему? 
4) Цена данной категории инструментов настолько мала, что ни один из хозяев не даст его на "проверку", а поскольку у меня нет знакомых аккордеонистов, а преподаватель или мастер не поедет бесплатно смотреть инструмент (а платить что-то серьезное при такой цене не имеет смысла), проверять его смогу только я на месте покупки. Что я могу проверить? Скажем, объясните дилетанту, как проверить компрессию? Если я подниму инструмент за ремни, с какой допустимой скоростью может самостоятельно раскрываться мех? Что еще я могу проверить, как и в каком порядке?
Предполагаю ответ: "За такие деньги покупай все подряд, вези преподавателю и просто выбрасывай, пока не подойдет". Но я привык всегда думать, разбираться, собирать максимум информации, просчитывать все варианты и денежки считать даже небольшие. Как там у Пастернака:

Во всем мне хочется дойти
До самой сути.
В работе, в поисках пути,
В сердечной смуте.

До сущности протекших дней,
До их причины,
До оснований, до корней,
До сердцевины.

Заранее благодарю всех, кто даст любой совет.


----------



## SibBayan (12 Окт 2010)

1) stella, seperato, serino-- 80-е годы. Им минимум лет по 22-25. caprise -- начало 90-х.
2) Мастика пересохла наверняка и у тех и у других, проложка между мехом и корпусом уже не держит--это то,что в любом случае случается по истечении некоторого времени.
Дальше дефекты эксплуатации и хранения: моль сожрала клапана, ромбики из лайки на мехе пересохли, картон меха под углами сломан, механика требует регулировки и устранения выработки, залоговая лайка (плёнка) могла поотскакивать (бывает приклеена на ту же мастику, что и планки) и т.д.
3) caprise (meteor)--механика лучше (хотя на левой часто отламываются сами кнопки от пластикового рычага), по звуку гораздо лучше предшествующих моделей. Меха у них пока ещё как правило держат (stella бывает по всякому) А ещё лучше взять caprise N или meteor N--они компактнее, легче и ярче обычных.
4) Лучше всё же смотреть с мастером; за ремень (левый) лучше не поднимать--а вдруг оторвётся? 
Лучше взять за 15-17 caprise или meteor, вложить тыс 3-5 в приведение в порядок и получать удовольствие.


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (12 Окт 2010)

а метеоров 3/4 не встречали? просто мне они очень по душе, несмотря на пластиковые детали кое-где.

Meteor


----------



## SibBayan (12 Окт 2010)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> а метеоров 3/4 не встречали? просто мне они очень по душе, несмотря на пластиковые детали кое-где.


Попадаются изредка, даже почему-то чаще meteor N


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (12 Окт 2010)

что значит маркировка N? поясните, если не сложно)


----------



## zet10 (12 Окт 2010)

Vladimir Anikin писал:


> что значит маркировка N?


"Это значит "Норд"(считается северным вариантом)...Отличие от обычных инструментов в том что данная модель более компактна,имеет более узкую клавиатуру,меньше в габаритах и чуть более легкая.


----------



## maximannn (12 Окт 2010)

Спасибо огромное за ценные советы.
Weltmeister meteor N красный видел, красота!
Купил бы, но нет предложений, сколько не искал, а время поджимает! Где искать в Москве, может подскажете?
Предлагают Weltmeister serino за 7 тыс. руб. 80-го года вообще не использованный, хранился дома, с заводским ярлыком и этикеткой. Может купить на первый год его, а в это время неспешно искать meteor N?
С уважением


----------



## maximannn (12 Окт 2010)

Как думаете, сколько может стоить ремонт такого инструмента ориентировочно? Стоит связываться?http://www.avito.ru/items/moskva_muzykalnye_instrumenty_akkordeon_we
ltmeister_caprice_pochti_darom_12422319


----------



## luda14lk (12 Окт 2010)

Мне нравится Weltmeister Serino. А если новый, то вообще неплохо. Конечно придется и разыграть, и подстроить. Но мех, герметизация да и вообще механика должны быть в хорошем состоянии. Для муз. школы - хороший, звонкий инструмент.


----------



## maximannn (21 Окт 2010)

Есть предложение Meteor N: http://www.avito.ru/items/sankt-peterburg_muzykalnye_instrumenty_veltmeister_met
eor_n_13451058
Мне кажется дороговато и даже очень, сколько предложить?


----------



## maximannn (22 Окт 2010)

Всё, отмучился! Сегодня купил Caprice красный в идеальном состоянии за 6 тыс.руб. Ещё и выбирал из двух предложений. Всем спасибо за советы.


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (22 Окт 2010)

поздравляю!) :accordion:


----------



## maximannn (22 Окт 2010)

Спасибо!


----------

